# Official 2012 successful hunt thread



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

spot and stalk turkey shot at 27 yards

8.25" beard
3/4" spurs
22lbs


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Got him talkin pretty far out. The went silent at about 200yards away so did we. Next thing i know he is slowed up on my decoy less than 25yards out. I literally turned my head for a second and when I turned back he was already there in full strut. Awesome hunt
Weight 20.1
beard 10 1/8
Spurs 1 1/8








Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter_54 (Sep 20, 2010)

my first archery tom. i have killed lots of turkeys and many of them bigger but this was one of my favorite hunts. i was sitting in a natural blind i built a couple of weeks before. called in two toms about 30 minutes before sunset. this one was beating up the first one that came in so i shot him at twenty yards right next to my decoy. shot was good but he stood close by so i hit him agian. 20lbs. 8 1/2" beard 7/8" spurs


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*April 2012 Wisconsin Turkey*

It was opening morning i was set up on the edge of a small field the morning started out crisp as i looked out over my decoys. I had settled into my pop up blind and had a cup of coffee when the sun started to rise over the tree tops i heard a gobble. I took one of my mouth calls and placed it in my mouth and started to call, i got three responses. They were hot and i guessed 200 yards and closing fast so i made a few more calls with my slate call and mouth call at the same time..Gobble gobble gobble yep 3 toms coming at a dead run stopping to gobble and strut only 75 yards from my decoys. I watched and slowly picked up my bow and set the slate call down waiting for them to focus on the DSD decoys, which the toms did and that was all it took.They came in strutting and put on a show like nothing i have seen be for,the bigger tom mounted the breeding hen decoy while the other 2 toms strutted around the other decoys. This gave me my chance to draw and settle in on the spot..I released my arrow and the bird ran 20 yards and fell..It was awesome, he weighed 22# and had a 10" beard and 1" spurs..


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

Came and smashed my bestturkeydecoy and broke my cedar arrow.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

http://youtu.be/LinDEdpFGyo
http://youtu.be/0BQAlu-dC1g

9.5" beard, 1 1/8" and 7/8" spurs and 20lbs... 57# Longbow and Bullhead 125's


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

Scott Pack scores again with his new 'bestturkeydecoy'


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Northern California Rio with my Strother Wrath. 21lbs 9.5" beard 3/4" spurs. He hung up at 7am about 100yds out after flydown. Wouldnt commit to our decoys. At 730am ,he had circled around our set and came in with a hen and a jake on the opposite side of the blind. Made a 37yd shot with a F-15 fixed broadhead. Filmed for upcoming episode of Reelshot Tv.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

My brother and I went out for a spot and stalk pig hunt after a good rain and it didn't take long to get on a group. We were slipping around some fresh sign and came to a slight rise when I herd something. We stopped and waited then some piglets came over the hill...I started to shoot one of them but I figured there was a sow with them. Sure enough after they came through she slipped over the rise and trotted down to 30 yards where I let her have it. She went about 75 yards and flopped. Fun hunt and a great eating size pig!


----------



## mtvdklr (Apr 21, 2012)

limited out the first 2 days. a bird each day. one with a 11 1\2 in beard 1 1\2 in spurs the other 10 1\2 in beard.


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

Opening Day Michigan Tom:

4/23/12 @ 1:25 PM

20 lbs. 1 3/16" spurs. 9 1/4" beard.

Bow kill, no decoys, no blind.

Custom Nature's Echo Slate call.


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

2 big birds came running in to my Zink decoys along with KillerB....made a 20 yard shot on him at full strut with my Mathews Heli-m and Rage 2 blade..didn't go far! Oh and btw, I swear by those Dark Horse Blinds (in background)


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Version 1 PNP


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Got this one in January.


----------



## Muliefever (Jun 2, 2009)

15 yard shot here in NW Michigan. Taken with my new Athens R1.20, wac'em "exit" broadhead and victory VAP arrow..
And a digital scale he weighed lbs. 11.5" beard and 1" spurs


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Opening day in Ohio
April 23, 2012
7 15/16" beard, 3/4" & 1" spurs
All SELFILMED

Using my *DSD decoys* :shade:


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Opening Day in CT
18lbs - 7 1/2" beard - 7/8" spurs


----------



## B-killin (Mar 31, 2006)

My wife and her very first archery kill. She shot it with her Diamond razor edge at 15 yards. Great day..


----------



## tkbyte (Feb 12, 2012)

My first bow kill, and my first turkey kill. Scouted his roost last night, this morning he gobbled like clockwork with the light. Came in to my calls, got quiet and then nearly gave me a heart attack when he gobbled a yard from my blind. Didn't like my decoys at first, went about 150 yds away, got him to come back but couldn't get him closer than 25 yds. Might not be a world record but I'm super happy with him.


----------



## ilbowhunter9 (Apr 27, 2012)

first ever coyote with my lethal combo of the Quest "G5" Hammer Gold tip expidition hunter arrows and Rage 3 blade broadheads


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Quickest hunt I have had. Set up at 5:40 let a crow call and heard five close gobbles. Heard a few hen yelps and at 6:10, 12 birds flew down and after a couple clucks and purrs the tom came right in. Hunt was over at 6:17. Bird was 25lbs, 11 inch beard, and hooks just short of an inch. Nice 3rd season Iowa bird.


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

A couple of very good looking decoys-

bestturkeydecoy.com


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Missouri Opening Day Tom


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

#2 CT bird. Called him and another tom in first thing this morning. They came right to the B-Mobile and She-Mobile. He was the smaller of the 2. I think he's an older bird. Not much weight to him. 
16lbs-10 1/2" beard-1" and 1 1/8" spurs.


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

And the bestturkeydecoy.com takes down and entire flock?


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is my first 2012 archery Turkey from Ontario









Another shot.









Have to buy my second tag so I can get back after them now.

Matt


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

The DSD's struck again! Indiana opening weekend.

21 pounds 4 ounces
10.5" beard
1 3/16" and 1 1/4" spurs
SELFILMED


----------



## hoghntr (May 5, 2009)

Not from 2012 but now that he is in my house i wanted to show sheepy off to you all.. sorry, AZ rifle kill cuz shoulders were non functioning for bow.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Came in to my calling using a K n N easy rasp purring n cutting. 37 lbs 11 3/4 beard just shy off 1 1/2 spurs. wisc bird.


----------



## turkeygrinder (Jan 31, 2011)

First hog with a bow in Oklahoma on February 13 '12.









Nebraska turkey taken April 6 '12


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Bird #2 on the year.. 22 lbs, 10" beard, 1 1/4" spurs


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

5/9/12 in Pennsylvania
23lbs 11.25" beard 1.125" spurs
77 yard shot with the XLR8


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

camoman73 said:


> View attachment 1356775
> View attachment 1356776
> Came in to my calling using a K n N easy rasp purring n cutting. 37 lbs 11 3/4 beard just shy off 1 1/2 spurs. wisc bird.


37 lbs? WOW unreal


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

20 lbs, 10 inch beard, one nub of a spur and the other spur is 1 inch. Shot 05/18 at 6:20 AM.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

My freinds spring bear Right at 5ft, no weight. Followed on a long stalk back to were we came from............the bait lol


----------



## 2dwudz (Mar 8, 2009)

Had a great spring turkey season. Shot a single in April and got my first double in May. Videos below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMcqdTKcAP0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxjUDgy8BpY


----------



## ilbowhunter9 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice animals guys


----------



## Mooreski (Aug 3, 2004)

Spring Turkey 2012, opening day of Indiana. 21 lbs, 10" beard, 3/4" spurs.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Late May Michigan tom.......20 lbs, 10.1875" beard and 1.25" spurs. Another Nature's Echo call victim!


----------



## nanuke22 (Mar 31, 2010)

South Jersey Turkey, state land, first animal with the new G5 Prime Shift.
14.5 lb
9.5 beard
1" spurs.


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 4, 2006)

Taken 3 hours north of Saskatoon








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Wisconsin public land tom with 4 beards.

















G/F with 2nd Wisconsin public land tom, 2 beards.

Never got a multi-beard tom before this year. Zink Avian decoys worked nice.


----------



## Glooscap (Apr 17, 2007)

May 22nd 2012 New Brunswick Canada @ Lawrence Dyer and Sons


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

New Brunswick
June 7th, 2012


----------



## m98jack (Jan 26, 2009)

opening day of bow season in maryland 2011-2012 season (public land)


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great animals


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

TTT

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## smoothie7 (Jul 6, 2012)

these are some great pictures!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## justinmchael903 (May 3, 2012)

never been turkey hunting but seeing all these turkeys makes me wanna try it anyoine here wanna take me hunting next season


----------



## 72browntrout (Jul 6, 2012)

*South Carolina hog 7-22-12*









July hog in South Carolina. You gotta want to go hunting to do this.....................It's hot and there are a few mosquitos around.


----------



## Lenny17 (Mar 26, 2012)

*february 2012 archery colorado lion hunt*

I killed this cat this past winter in colorado with my Z7.


----------



## Don_Go (Oct 9, 2011)

Black Bear taken with Garrett Bros, Ft McMurray, AB:









Cape Buff taken with Rainer Josch of Wild-Africa on Mt Losimungoor, Tanzania.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*Large Boar*

I'll post up. First kill of 2012 for me, and hopefully not the last. Largest boar I have ever taken. Shot at 5yrds, then again at 30 as he did a large semi circle around me. Both shots happend in about 30 seconds. Choctaw ranch in southern AR.


----------



## KA94 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Nevada Mulie*

Second archery buck in the last three years, Nevada area 7 shot him on 8/13/12


----------



## gewil (May 10, 2010)

Very nice Buck, KA94


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

5 years waiting for a tag, 3 hours of hunting, I killed my biggest antelope yet, and the biggest I saw in my area this year. 75"


----------



## Renfrow (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice goat...they sure are fun to hunt with a bow!!





mmtcougar said:


> 5 years waiting for a tag, 3 hours of hunting, I killed my biggest antelope yet, and the biggest I saw in my area this year. 75"


----------



## hardstalk (May 1, 2011)

Nv goat. Spot and stalk over 25 stalks later. Tried the heck out of my patience!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

2012 Utah Mule Deer - Book Cliffs, opening day...

25" wide, 160"


----------



## hardstalk (May 1, 2011)

Nevada muley! Day after previous post.






no field photos i was rolling solo


----------



## killer711 (Feb 10, 2011)

first turkey kill called and shot all by me


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

took this bear last week,not the biggest but will make good eats ! took him from ground blind at 22 yds with the new exodus broadheads.


----------



## huntinjunky (Aug 2, 2007)

Posted this in another thread but thought it would fit here to. Opening day of Utah archery hunt. Public land.


----------



## Gregor6976 (Jul 31, 2012)

huntinjunky said:


> View attachment 1450217
> Posted this in another thread but thought it would fit here to. Opening day of Utah archery hunt. Public land.


Did you hit him in the neck?


----------



## huntinjunky (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes I hit him in the neck. He turned as I released. It exited just in front of the hind quarter on the other side.


----------



## Jerry Russell (Jul 5, 2012)

A couple of tradbow bear kills during a Canada hunt. This was my son's first bow bear and his 9th species of big-game with his bow. He is just simply crazy about bowhunting.


----------



## Gregor6976 (Jul 31, 2012)

huntinjunky said:


> Yes I hit him in the neck. He turned as I released. It exited just in front of the hind quarter on the other side.


Awesome! my buddy did that a few years ago and the deer just dropped in his tracks! but any how nice buck!


----------



## huntinjunky (Aug 2, 2007)

That is just Awesome. Way to go guys!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## cash12 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing folks, love the pics


----------



## JoshMeier (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice bear with the long bow. Impressive.


----------



## MulieMadness (Apr 27, 2011)

*First elk*


----------



## huntinjunky (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

2012 Wyoming antelope...


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*2012 Wyoming Antelope*

Strother Rush & Ulmer Edge Great combo


----------



## dirtymike (Mar 3, 2012)

My fiance's first buck..ever. Congratulations!


----------



## Bhays168 (Sep 3, 2012)

nice!


----------



## 17kchis17 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everybody go show a little support for these Southeast Missouri Hunters.!!! Hit LIKE and share there page with everyone. Expecting great things from these guys in 2012.!!! Thank You....

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bootheel-Madness/279516968827629


----------



## 95Harley (May 17, 2012)

My first Pronghorn near Douglas, Wyoming.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Congrats to All!!!!!!!. 











Much better if you watch it in fullview.


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thats a nice buck, good mass and love the velvet.


dirtymike said:


> View attachment 1461953
> 
> 
> My fiance's first buck..ever. Congratulations!


----------



## laranie labs (Jul 8, 2012)

My 1st archery kill!










Larry


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

2012 Long Nose Gar
Wabash River, Indiana
64 1/4" Long
33.89 lbs


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Jerry Russell said:


> A couple of tradbow bear kills during a Canada hunt. This was my son's first bow bear and his 9th species of big-game with his bow. He is just simply crazy about bowhunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see more about the popcorn popper


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

My first buck with a bow AND my first bow PERIOD. My redemption kill.. He almost busted me that morning but just spooked off. I immediately got out of the stand and gave him some time to calm down before coming back that evening. A few hours into my sit, here he comes with 2 does. I get my opportunity when hes looking away and the does are behind trees.. and I took him at 20 yds! Trail cam pics and pics taken after the retrieval to follow:


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

3x3 Mulie taken Sept 1









Fall bear taken Aug 26th with a Ruger Vaquero in .45LC


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

My best buck to date 9/2/12 
162 1/4 gross


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Today, 6:45am opening day. Have to take a doe first in the early season.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

CO black bear


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

100 LBS. Doe 
10 yards 2 Blade Rage
7:30 AM 9-9-12
N.C.



View attachment 1467372



PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## archerynchrist (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## gooseterrorist (Dec 29, 2009)

2012 Wyoming Antelope. Scores 74 6/8. 51 yd shot


----------



## Hersh (Aug 10, 2002)

Wisconsin Bear First bear ever. 200# sow


----------



## Gregor6976 (Jul 31, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> Today, 6:45am opening day. Have to take a doe first in the early season.


cool picture!


----------



## DawgBone (Feb 26, 2010)

9/8/12, Opening day in GA: 30 yd shot with a 1 3/4" Grim Reaper


----------



## longs (Aug 14, 2012)

First with a bow.


----------



## terps2005 (Nov 12, 2009)

First bow kill...good size doe at 20 yards


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is my son Kaden's 12 pointer he got Sunday night, Sept 9th during the Kansas youth season. Only his 2nd deer ever (both bucks) and his best one yet! I got the whole hunt on video too!


----------



## Drenaline Man (Jan 12, 2007)

Shot this 6x5 out of my treestand at 17 yards an hour into openning morning.


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bow kill September 9th


----------



## Biggun 150 (Dec 21, 2005)

Union co NC sept 10th


----------



## Waylon B (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Everson (Sep 9, 2010)

Washington cascades Cow elk taken on day 10 (11SEP12) of remote solo hunt. Shot @ 20 yards.









Washington cascades August archery black bear shot @ 10 yards.


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

*MY brother and I's first Antelope*

Both taken on the 6th of Spetember


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## wcspahr (Dec 26, 2008)

Managed to get an arrow in him at 7:30 yesterday evening (Sept 14th), Unfortunately I didnt make the best shot and decided to back out until today. Found him approximately 150 yards from where I shot him. He was still flexible and warm at 7 this morning so backing out was the right move. This is my first archery buck. He's also the biggest buck I've taken to date.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

My sons first bow harvest
Evo SD 27 yds
Slick Trick
9-15-12 6:37PM

View attachment 1473225
View attachment 1473226
View attachment 1473227



PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Allamand (Feb 12, 2010)

*Wisconsin Opening Buck*

My 15 year old shot his second deer, last year was a doe, this year, 8 pointer right on day one!

FMJ with NAP Blood Runner


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

First bow kill. Doe at 35 yards.


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

*first bow buck*

shot this buck 9-15-12 it was my first buck with bow, last year killed a doe which was first deer with bow. Shot him at 15 yrds, hit him in the spine so i got down and finished him off


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

First Whitetail of the season..


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

Biggun 150 said:


> Union co NC sept 10th


You killed him in NC???!!! That's a damn fine buck anywhere, but especially here in NC!!


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

Why no smile?


kyhunter5569 said:


> My best buck to date 9/2/12
> 162 1/4 gross


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Took the bull I've been dreaming about since I was a kid! He only made it 50 yards after I put an ulmer edge through him!


----------



## rab41 (Sep 14, 2006)

Opening day of bow season here in Arkansas this buck and another 9pt stepped out right at 20 yards.


----------



## rab41 (Sep 14, 2006)

The next afternoon, I was in the stand for about 30 minutes when I heard something coming in quick and it turned out to be 3-4 coyotes. When they got in range I dropped one of them in its tracks and the rest scattered. Well as quick as I could grab another arrow one came back in to check things out so I dropped him right beside the first one. Before I could even get to my arrows a third one came within 10 yards of my stand and I smoked him. Then a fourth coyote came from down the ridge where they originally came from and he stopped to look around at his buddies right under me, bad mistake. So within about 1 minute I had 4 coyotes down and I was out of arrows. That was almost as exciting as shooting the buck.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

2012 New Brunswick Black Bear









2012 Wyoming Antelope


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Sept. 3rd 2012
129 2/8 
Bowmadness XL 










Sept. 4th 2012
Bowmadness XL










Sept. 15th 2012
(PSE) Browning Barracuda


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Dropped this guy yesterday morning, 9/20. He was on our list at the farm to get rid of becuase of his messed up right beam. After butchering I didn't find any previous injury or any evidence of being shot previously. He was very healthy. Not sure if it was a bad gene or some sort of velvet injury.
He dressed at 150lbs. 35yd shot with a G5 T3 had him down within 20yds.


----------



## I-55Bandit (Feb 7, 2012)

Missouri 9/19/2012 from the ground


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

september 2012 idaho spike.







Shot at fifteen yeads with my Bowtech insanity cpx Gold tip arrows tipped with Muzzy mx3
Also need to give a big shout out to my camo supplier...THe thrift store.


----------



## KurtisH (Oct 2, 2005)

Was determined to kill this buck or eat tag this season. He's a 5 1/2 year old that I have followed for the past two seasons. Killed him on the evening of September 21st. Rough scores 155


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

9/16/2012 public land


----------



## tbuckslr (Nov 23, 2006)

View attachment 1479604


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> pic and short narrative please.
> 
> if you would like to congratulate use the pm.
> 
> thank you



read


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

North Dakota Sept 5th, 8:15pm, 20 yd shot


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Go ahead and post all your cool deer pictures... Season doesn't start for a week and I'm salty about it so here you go!


----------



## pmixmaster (Mar 8, 2011)

9-20-2012 new mexico bull


----------



## bdedon1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Found a rub line through a dried creek bed and into a waterway in a cornfield last December and knew the area was a hotspot for deer activity. Saw this one and two others in late June feeding in that same field, which is now planted with beans, and then got a trail cam pic of him and another buck in early August. Built a round bale blind and set it up this past Friday evening; checked on it yesterday morning around 11:00 to make sure the cattle hadn't ripped it apart; went out at 4:00 PM and the same two bucks showed up 30 minutes later. They got out of sight for about an hour and fifteen minutes and popped up again. They were walking right towards me, so I ducked back inside the blind, drew my bow, peaked out the window facing ESE, and he was right there at 20 yards and coming in hot. I ducked back once more, then peaked again... 10 yards. So, yet again, I ducked back inside and he actually walked past the window facing to the NNE. Didn't have time to do much else other than let the arrow fly. Double-lung shot at 10 yards for my first bow kill; first Kansas deer; first buck; and first kill from a ground blind. A lot of firsts in this one, but I'm damn sure hooked on bowhunting now. My fiancé might be getting the fever now, too--now that she saw how pumped I was for the 30-second thrill of a two-hour sit.


8-Point Buck
Harvested three miles south of Nebraska near the Republic/Washington County line.








Diamond "The Rock", 68#, Easton Bloodlines, NAP Thunderhead 100 grains


----------



## ytailfreak (Feb 13, 2010)

Idaho DIY Public Land Bear taken on 9-18. Taken at 17 yards with my Athens Recluse at 61 pounds, CE piledriver 250 and NAP hellrazor. He only went 18 yards and piled up. 8th night on the bait.


----------



## AJB428 (Feb 20, 2005)

I shot this bull in NM on 9/17/12 with my Bowtech CPXL, VAPs and slick trick 100 standards. He scored 366 6/8"


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

8 points Smithville Lake, Missouri public land. September 22, 2012 around 6:00pm.


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

This is my first year to ever go bowhunting and this was the first deer I have ever shot at with a bow. Ran about 60 yards after being hit. First shot, first kill.


[IMG]http://i1254.photobucket.com/a...2012-09-24_19-49-13_636_zpsd2ccaa79.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LTLouviere (Feb 11, 2011)

Doe #3. Maryland public land


----------



## erik08 (Jul 30, 2011)

Doe #1 on the year and first one completely on film


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Wyoming Bull


----------



## JellicoCreek (Dec 1, 2010)

Passed on this deer last year. Glad I did. 17 yard shot. 50 yard recovery. Matthews Switchback XT. Had hundreds of daytime trail am pics of this deer.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

September 21st, Glenwood Springs, Colorado, 6x6, green score 301", Mathews Z7xtreme, Rage 2 Blade, 66 yard shot...


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

What made this successfull hunt for my first deer of 2012 so special was that I was able to enjoy it with family & friends, instead of just myself. I may remember this hunt more for who was there, than for the doe i was blessed to harvest.


----------



## laranie labs (Jul 8, 2012)

My 1st archery bull elk. Arizona 9/25/12. Shot him at 15 yards and ran 40 yards before falling over.



















Larry


----------



## reflxshtr (Aug 10, 2005)

Scouted all summer, hung some stands, got a trail cam pic of this guy 3 days ago, hung another stand not 100 yds from the house, 915am done. kinda cool


----------



## GizUSN (Jun 20, 2011)

3rd year Bowhunting. 3rd doe harvested. Shot @ 11yds, with a steep down angle, so ended up with a single lung hit. She walked off, and walked for the next 350yds. Found her in standing corn the next morning. Martin Exile @ 58#, Carbon Express Mutiny arrows and 100Gr NAP Hellrazors.


----------



## cstevens12 (Jan 25, 2012)

First kill of the year! 33 yard shot dropped within 5 yards.


----------



## dboatcoach (Apr 25, 2011)

*First Archery Harvest / First Mule Deer*















Completed my first succesful Archery hunt while getting my first Mule Deer. Many thanks to my cousin who got me set up into archery a few years back who also helped with this hunt.

We had spent the morning checking coulees to glass but had no luck. It was decided to stop off in town and grab a bite to eat and then head off to go take a walk along on of the creeks to the north of town. We arrived at the spot we wanted to start from, grabbed our gear and started to head out, we had a quick laugh when I got caught up crossing through a barbed wire fence right of the bat and got ready to go on a nice long walk hoping to find some deer.

We were about 40 yard from the fenceline when my cousin said to get down, he had spotted the buck about 45 yards in front of us laying in the bottom of the opposite riverbank facing towards us, I was not sure where it was but took his word to not risk spooking it away trying to get an unnessecary look at it. We crawled up until we had just gotten behind the deer, my cousin wanted me to take the shot from an angle behind it to reduce the chances of needing to shoot by the shoulder to reach the vitals. I crawled up a couple yards to take a quick look to see where it was situated and get myself composed. My cousin took a final range and it was just over 20 yards across the creek and down about 6 feet from our level. I nocked my arrow, attached the release and started to rise up to my knees pausing to get to full draw before straightening up. I remember placing the pin just behind the shoulder but do not remember squeezing the release, the view of the arrow travelling and impacting the deer was vivid. I thought I had shot a little too far back and we would be searching for a while, but my cousin was hooting and hollering saying ot was near perfect placement. We watched the buck jump up to the top of the bank and bound away from us for 70 yards or so and then the front legs buckled and it crashed down just before it reached a small rise into a grain field and it was then over.

I finally was able to find myself excited about it all as we were driving through the field to reach the deer. Now wanting to get back out there for white tail or at least try the bow to get some of our upland birds.


----------



## rtaylor (Nov 17, 2010)

Shot this doe at 15 yards on Sunday morning. She just looked around like nothing had happened and I thought I missed. A couple seconds later she was blowing blood and air out both sides (double lung shot) and fell over dead. Pretty neat.


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

First of the year.


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Colorado 5x5 Elk*

Colorado 5x5 Elk.
September 2012.
PSE Supra - Gold Tip Pro Hunters - Bohning X vanes - Slick Trick 125 mags - Carter Like Mike


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*2012 Okie Buck*

2012 Oklahoma Buck.


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

Opening day doe. Taken at approx 5pm


----------



## BB58 (Sep 8, 2011)

Taken on 9/28. 23 yard shot. Both Lungs. Went maybe 50 yards.


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

*First Deer with Bow - first of 2012*









I found out that if you just have fun, and do everything wrong when it comes to bow hunting you can still harvest. Short story, Took my girlfriend out with me for a fun day, hey it was warm out and I have been seeing some deer, so why not. After watching her swing her feet from the double stand, and watch movies on her iphone, and her hair spray floating thought the air I saw more deer on an evening sit than I have the last week. After telling her to sit still three are coming right out way through some thick hardwoods, I drew back placed an arrow in the grind house and 50 yards later and a couple of hours or letting it be, I got my first deer with my bow, with the first year of hunting bow with my favorite person. It was a pretty memorable evening for not expecting to see anything!


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Tribute had some dinner! 
I got this doe with 10 minutes left to hunt. At the shot I thought I drilled her but it was dim so I could'nt see, but it felt good.
I heard her run off a few bounds and all was quiet. I waited 20 minutes before I moved, went into the house to get my light and slit up the tag.
So about 1/2 hr after the shot I sneak down the ridge to where she was standing. No blood at point of impact. I always play the when in doubt back out card. I could see my arrow which was a few feet past where I was. It was covered with blood but I thought I could smell a little something on it. The very 1st wiff I thought I smelled gut, I sniffed it like 20 more times and it smelled like meat...so I backed out until the am. I was a little worried and didn't sleep very well. The next am my son and I went to where I left the arrow. 5' away we found 1st blood. Then constant blood the 30-35 yards to where she was laying. This pic is the exit and the entry was 3 ribs back of this side. It did nic the gut, but still double lunged her. Never had that happen before. Anyways it was the 1st kill with the Tribby. The broadhead is a new favorite of mine. It was a Wac-em XL. 3 Bladed, 1-1/4" cut, All steel and fly great. Trusty as a Slick Trick mag but the wac_ems are more of a coc. Its all resharpened and back in the quiver ready to eat some more!


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

This is my first deer from a ground blind. Shot at 12 yards with a Rage broadhead and 60# Hoyt Alphamax.


----------



## Depopulator (Dec 22, 2011)

2012 spring P&Y bear








2012 Sept 29 Bull moose


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

The stars aligned and I shot my first P&Y buck this morning! 12 yard shot. Grave Digger broadheads dropped him in 20 yards. Scored him at 136 6/8" Gross. But I could care less about the score. I'm one happy hunter right now. :teeth: :wav:


----------



## rdneck12 (Aug 15, 2012)

benkharr said:


> View attachment 1490743
> View attachment 1490744


Geez man what broadhead was that? Blew that shoulder up


----------



## corbinlee (Mar 7, 2008)

Broke in the Attack this weekend. Shot this nice 90lb doe friday morning.


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

Me & my father-in-law doubled this past Friday (10/5/12). Front was moving in, finished tracking right b4 the rains came. Great morning!


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

Shot Oct 4th @ 7:15 am, 30 yard shot, first bow buck.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

benkharr said:


> View attachment 1490743
> View attachment 1490744


Nice you had a spot to aim at...


----------



## marshall9779 (Feb 26, 2010)

MD Public land doe killed 10/6. Ducked the string and arrow deflected off the spine and straight down. Only went 20 yds and done. Full story here.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1866582&p=1065428053#post1065428053


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

1st outing of 2012, filled a freezer tag. 1st outing with the new bow as well..

10/6/2012 5:20 pm



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Shot my biggest buck Saturday October 6th at ~17:50. Was a perfect broadside shot, but got twigged in what looked like a wide open lane. Shot was low rear chest. Found him over 400yds away the next morning, but the coyotes ate everything behind the front shoulders. I blew the shot and wasted the deer, and yes I tagged it. I was given an option of keeping the rack or getting a replacement tag. I turned down the tag.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

2012 Oklahoma Buck


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Grayghost said:


> 2012 Oklahoma Buck
> 
> View attachment 1492686
> 
> ...


Wow! Way to go Steve!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CajunCamo (Jan 24, 2012)

Opening weekend in Mississippi was one to remember for me. Shot biggest bow buck Saturday, October 6th. One happy bowhunter!!!
Mathews Z7 Magnum/Slick Trick Mag 125gr.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 26, 2011)

PSE X-Force Dream Season 65 lbs., 30 inch draw
125 Grain G5 Striker
Scott Mongoose release
Easton N-Fused 300 10.0 gpi
Limb Saver drop awayPSE Vibracheck 6 in.
Americas Best


----------



## smashmouth927 (Jul 13, 2012)

HOYT3065 said:


> 1st outing of 2012, filled a freezer tag. 1st outing with the new bow as well..
> 
> 10/6/2012 5:20 pm
> 
> ...


nice wound hole! what kind of heads are you using? looks like she's getting a taste of that truck bed haha


----------



## sc-archer (Jan 4, 2012)

took a 13 year break and this was the first deer to welcome me back to the woods.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is the video of my fawn kill.


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

smashmouth927 said:


> nice wound hole! what kind of heads are you using? looks like she's getting a taste of that truck bed haha




NAP Spitfire Edge.. Looking at the bloodrunners though..


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Oct 9th he looked much bigger in velvet.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Taken Monday evening (10/8) with my Martin Cheetah and a 100 gr Muzzy MX3. Double main beam is kind of cool. Not a giant, but my best archery harvest to date. Very proud.


----------



## MO29er (Apr 2, 2012)

First ever bow kill. Just bought a bow this summer and practiced up. 4th time out in the woods, Sunday morning, October 7th. Spooked four deer walking in to my spot, too dark to see them, just heard the snort and the stomping around. I hunt off the ground (I don't like heights) and had been looking at the turkeys that had flown back in and were roosted right above me, and had been for the past 20 minutes, when I saw this guy walking towards me - about 8 am. Perfect setup, he was heading towards me, quartering, heading right for a very open lane, with a big tree between him and me about 5 feet before the lane. When he went behind it I drew back, waited for him to step into the open, and let him have it. He ran about 35 yards, falling twice before his final crash. I looked for my arrow for a few minutes and then went over to him. He did not live long. Hoyt Rampage XT, Grim Reaper 1 3/8" heads.


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Shot @ 5yds, Scott county IL, Oct 3rd...used 100gr Viper Trick


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Shot this morning at 7:17AM in SW PA. Now, I can concentrate the rest of my season on my #1 goal, which is shooting my first P&Y buck.


----------



## fullfletched (Feb 6, 2012)

The mulie I saw bed down under some rimrocks, made a great stalk, shot straight down on him at six yards. The bull was in a quakie patch, my dad was calling on one side, and I snuck around the other, to about 35yds. Both with a longbow.


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

Opening weekend WI doe... hit her back, nice hole in the liver, dead in 50 yards


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Got a doe down so far and the best buck of my life! Gotta love it. My first P & Y and my 2nd buck over 140"


----------



## slicktrick (Sep 19, 2004)

First deer of the season first with my Strother Wrath
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishman123 (Oct 10, 2012)

I shot my first elk. Looks like he will be P&Y eligible. He currently measures at 270 1/4 inches after 6 7/8 in deductions. His locker weight was 585 LBS.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

*worlds ugliest 4 point*

He walked in too close and became burger for the winter.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Shot this 4 1/2 year old 10 point on film on october 3rd, yotes got too him before I did so this is best pic I could come up with. Gross 155 5/8" And the trail cam pic is him from last season at 3 1/2 years old. 23" main beams


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Finally got my first bow kill! Not the biggest deer but still pretty happy with it.









Here is how it all went down.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1870147


----------



## Antler Addict1 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice bear iceberg .


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats to everyone enjoying success this season.


----------



## stormed2 (Oct 2, 2010)

First 2012 kill!! Big Ohio doe!!!


----------



## OutbackSwack (Jan 11, 2011)

I shot this deer at 8 steps Saturday right at sunset. 10pt split G2 and split brow tine.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Got this girl yesterday with a Rage. Very pleased with the results.


----------



## actionjackson! (Dec 25, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ekxjar (Sep 16, 2009)

*October Success!!!!*

Finally had a little luck the other night......







Hoyt ProTec
Grim Reaper 85gr.
Carbon Express


----------



## rocklobster (Sep 19, 2007)

She made the 20 yard mistake


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

Opening weekend with the Answer, Silver Flame 125s








Got this boy, my first real buck bow kill hunting public land on 13 Oct with the Answer, Rage 2 blade 100gr, 2in cut.


----------



## alhase (Nov 11, 2006)

Here are my deer that I have been luck enough to take this fall!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

This is my first whitetail with a bow, shot on sept.22,2012. Wont let me upload pics, but go to the link and have a look. 147 net and 138 gross. 25 yard shot with Rage 2.3in x-treme. Ran 100 yards and fell over dead.
http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/


----------



## D. Spencer (Oct 5, 2010)

My buck of a lifetime, rough scored 181 5/8


----------



## TheSquoose (Oct 16, 2012)

First bow kill ever! Also broke the curse on this bow. My cousin passed it down and had hit and lost 7 deer before doing so and I did the same with a fawn two years ago. I was determined to break that curse, and did so with an almost perfect lung shot! Extremely happy camper 

October 12, 2012


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## ID_Archer (Nov 4, 2006)

First day in the stand.
Mathews z7, Slick Trick magnum broadhead


----------



## ID_Archer (Nov 4, 2006)

Additional pic of my color phase bear from this fall. There are a lot of color phases in the area I hunt. This was the one I picked to hunt this year. It was the second bear to come in that day. Tricked him at 25 yards.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

<a href="http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/?action=view&current=2012Whitetail008_zpsae7e69c4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/2012Whitetail008_zpsae7e69c4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/?action=view&current=2012Whitetail005_zps886d2e99.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/2012Whitetail005_zps886d2e99.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/?action=view&current=2012Whitetail002_zpsba1333cd.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg523/hunter4life96/2012Whitetail002_zpsba1333cd.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## haugen604 (Dec 29, 2011)

My first Bow kill. Hunt took place in SD.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Shot this buck about a week ago. My best buck in SC.


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

*Indiana 10-20-12*

I shot this 10 on Saturday, I was in the stand for 4 minutes when he came in chasing a doe. Nose to the ground grunting like crazy, 25yrd shot with my Pulse.


----------



## wvufan (Jun 16, 2011)

Only my second buck with a bow. got it opening week here in WV. Headed out again tonight!!


----------



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

U.P. Michigan state land doe









Arkansas doe









First kill of the season and first kill with my Mathews Z7 Xtreme Tactical


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Shot this 6 point after missing a couple earlier in the season. The arrow went through the top of his left shoulder and out the bottom of his right shoulder/armpit. He was 28 yards away and dropped at the shot. He went about 140 yards and left very little blood despite a complete pass through and a 2" exit hole from st mag. 















The following Saturday I shot this doe. She was quartering away at 18 yards. The arrow went in behind her left shoulder and out through her right shoulder and then buried itself about 8" into the ground. The ulmer edge rotated as it passed through leaving an obvious and short 40 yard blood trail.


----------



## scdtwokansas (Sep 8, 2011)

*Kansas 2012 Archery Giant!*

What do you think of THIS Kansas giant?! Been on the chase for this guy for 3 years! Finally harvested him on 9/23/12. Very intense/emotional hunt for us both and it was all on video!! Can't wait for everyone to see this hunt on The Wild Outdoors 2013!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I totally "Bucked-UP" Sunday (10/21/12) @ 7:30. :wink:
160 lbs., 7-pointer.

My personal best to date here in New England. (with a bow)
*Photos here:* http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1622155&page=2&p=1065566931#post1065566931
*Story here:* http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1622155&page=2&p=1065554032#post1065554032









Heading back out to try and do it again, at least one more time this year.....


----------



## Rendered (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^
The next two bucks up. Wow. CONGRATS GENTLEMEN!


----------



## alanankris1019 (Jul 20, 2012)

scdtwokansas said:


> What do you think of THIS Kansas giant?! Been on the chase for this guy for 3 years! Finally harvested him on 9/23/12. Very intense/emotional hunt for us both and it was all on video!! Can't wait for everyone to see this hunt on The Wild Outdoors 2013!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503806
> ...


Oh my god dude where at in SEK did you shoot this monster of a buck that right there is a life long dream I think for anyone Congrats I live in Chanute,KS


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

2012 elk and moose, Darton ds3800, fmj's exodus BH's


----------



## scdtwokansas (Sep 8, 2011)

alanankris1019 said:


> Oh my god dude where at in SEK did you shoot this monster of a buck that right there is a life long dream I think for anyone Congrats I live in Chanute,KS



Thanks!! He sure is a buck of a lifetime. Green scored 217 4/8 gross non typical! Shot him south of Ottawa, KS!!!!!! If you watch the Outdoor Channel, look for the hunt to air on fall episodes of The Wild Outdoors 2013!


----------



## smashmouth927 (Jul 13, 2012)

carcus said:


> 2012 elk and moose, Darton ds3800, fmj's exodus BH's
> View attachment 1504212
> View attachment 1504213


congrats! how are you liking the Exodus heads? i just got a pack of the full bladed and wondering how they fly with field tips, penetration, etc.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is the buck I shot on Oct. 18th. In all technicality its my 1st archery kill.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

smashmouth927 said:


> congrats! how are you liking the Exodus heads? i just got a pack of the full bladed and wondering how they fly with field tips, penetration, etc.


Flight is good, the POI was a little right of my field tips regardless of what I did, pass through on the moose at 60 yards hit a rib on entry, elk was 53 yards shattered the far side rib and did not pass through, elk ran 25 yards moose 100yards


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

I shot this buck on opening weekend. I think my kids were as excited as I was! He was nearly through my shooting lane before I saw him. I had to slowly stand and bleat to stop him. Then I had to draw back and shoot while he was looking at me. I thought for sure he would bolt as soon as I moved, but I got lucky this time.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

@bowman72: Very nice! ~ Way to kick off your season!


----------



## cburns (Jul 17, 2011)

First archery kill, day after my brother's funeral, opening day in TN.







p


----------



## rokrash (Nov 1, 2007)

This is my first time posting anything on the success threads. I shot my second doe a couple weeks ago. It was on a hunt in central Nebraska a couple days proir to having a hip scope. While I have been laid up, I decided to try my hand a puting together a vidoe from the hunt. Unfortunately, I missed the arrow impact by mere inches!! Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHrzwcKn_Dg&feature=g-upl

I hope to have a buck to post soon!


----------



## Deadlifter (Nov 11, 2008)

cburns said:


> First archery kill, day after my brother's funeral, opening day in TN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like your brother sent you a farewell gift.


----------



## WeekendWarriors (Aug 3, 2012)

cburns said:


> First archery kill, day after my brother's funeral, opening day in TN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am guessing that will be the most emotional hunt you may ever have! Great Buck and sorry to hear about your Brother!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

carcus said:


> 2012 elk and moose, Darton ds3800, fmj's exodus BH's
> View attachment 1504212
> View attachment 1504213


Awesome!! What state/province you hunting??


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sat Oct. 20 big bodied 10 point. Decoyed in with a quad runner LOL


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

This is my first buck with a bow and also the largest buck of my life. Believe it or not it has at least 21 points as many as 25, there are kickers all over the place. I knicked named him brutis as I have encountered him several times over the last few years.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

By the way I took the buck to be processed last night and it weighed in at 194 lbs dressed. The meat will probably be tough, but I sure wouldn't trade him in for a younger one.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow- that is an awesome deer. Congratulations. Any idea how old he is? What state?


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

I got my second buck ever this morning.







High lung hit made for interesting tracking at first. Then he stopped to check out a scrape it looks like. He made it about 15 yards past the scrape for a grand total of 70. I'm just thankful to God that I got him. Had a much bigger one under the stand, but had no shot at that one.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

tikaldah2000 said:


> I got my second buck ever this morning.
> View attachment 1507038
> 
> High lung hit made for interesting tracking at first. Then he stopped to check out a scrape it looks like. He made it about 15 yards past the scrape for a grand total of 70. I'm just thankful to God that I got him. Had a much bigger one under the stand, but had no shot at that one.


Congrats... Looks like a great shot! Rack on deer looks virtually identical to one I took several years ago. Every bow kill is a trophy, especially when you're a meat hunter as I am. ~ What is the estimated dressed weight?

Also, congratulations to thirdhandman & golfanddeernut!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, a couple of shots from the Taxidermist. I shot this on my property around Pittsburgh PA, there are some good genes here, my neighbor has a Pope and Young one hanging on the wall that he shot on my property before I purchased it. It is ashame that the extra kickers can actually be deductions for the Pope and Young. I can tell you that he is the talk of the Taxidermy shop, one guy says it is his favorite he has seen because of the character.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

This is him from 2010 (age 3.5). When I first saw him (in the field and in pics) I knew he would be special if he could grow a couple more years.











Fast forward 2012 (age 5.5). I knew him very well by now. Had him pinpointed the last 3 seasons early on (bedding and feeding pattern) and had a plan of attack.











Here is the video of the hunt.

http://youtu.be/zbqQDtqWc1I



and a few pics


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Got this guy on 10/23.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Smoked this little guy this morning. 35 yards died in sight.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

kybeau said:


> This is him from 2010 (age 3.5). When I first saw him (in the field and in pics) I knew he would be special if he could grow a couple more years.
> 
> View attachment 1507135
> 
> ...


Amazing deer, thanks for sharing

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Shot this guy yesterday Oct 27. Shot was about 12yd through both lungs and he ran prolly 100yd. I don't know how much he weighed but he was heavy enough to deal with by myself.
Shooting Shuttle T's again this year.


----------



## max penner (Jul 22, 2010)

heres a 2.5yr old public land 10pt i shot on oct 27th.. double brows make him 10..hes small but i was hungry


----------



## jorkas (Oct 26, 2009)

October 27th at 8:30 am. with Mission X3 and Thunderheads. Pushing a doe, he got careless. Northwestern NC.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Ulmer Edge did the job again...


----------



## jwedel1777 (Oct 12, 2011)

Taken saturday, oct 27th. following around a few does, met his match before the sun rose!


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

carcus said:


> 2012 elk and moose, Darton ds3800, fmj's exodus BH's
> View attachment 1504212
> View attachment 1504213


So jealous. Those are the 2 animals I want to kill with a bow and are on my bucket list. 

We're they DIY hunts? guided? Where did ya get them?

Congrats!


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

First bow buck, evening of 10-23-12. Shot @ 23yds and he piled up about 75yds away. He came in to smell my "buck bomb". What a memory!


----------



## HeadofBones (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice kill and sweet pic of bird and call.


----------



## Reaper15 (Jun 17, 2012)

Got this one on oct 18 2012 at 32 yards quartering away and the beman met its mark right behind the shoulder. He didn't stand a chance when the nap blood runner opened. Taken with a Bowtech Specialist.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Reaper15 said:


> Got this one on oct 18 2012 at 32 yards quartering away and the beman met its mark right behind the shoulder. He didn't stand a chance when the nap blood runner opened. Taken with a Bowtech Specialist.
> View attachment 1508632
> View attachment 1508634
> View attachment 1508634


Very nice, congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

QUOTE=carcus;1065572136]2012 elk and moose, Darton ds3800, fmj's exodus BH's
View attachment 1504212
View attachment 1504213
[/QUOTE]

So jealous. Those are the 2 animals I want to kill with a bow and are on my bucket list. 

We're they DIY hunts? guided? Where did ya get them?

Congrats!


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

2012 Bear Encounter 28" Carbon Express Piledrivers w/ Rage 2 baldes, DW 60Lbs, shot at 10 yards on 25 Oct 2012 !

























Doc


----------



## ccall29 (Dec 22, 2009)

I took this guy on friday 10/26. I bleated and grunted in. Shot at 15 yards. Heard him crash 60 yards away. First kill with my new Heli-M. 










Before: I had been getting pics of him daily all summer as he was heading out to feed. Had him at 27 yds on 10/1, just no clear shot.


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Heres my Birthday buck I shot October 27 175 4/8" 13 pt.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

awesome, he makes you look small.


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

Buckeye Buck said:


> Heres my Birthday buck I shot October 27 175 4/8" 13 pt.



Holy bajeezus, that's one heck of a b-day present...congrats!!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Filled my Iowa county doe tag Oct 30th. 22 yard shot 30 yard recovery. Hoyt Carbon Matrix 63 lbs, 29.5 draw, goldtip 5575 and slick trick 100 gr standard.










Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Both Public land critters!

Buck in Wisconsin!

Bear in Minnesota!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

My biggest buck to date. I shot him about 5:20pm on 10/29/12 and recovered him the next morning 10/30. He has 16 scorable points, lots of gnarly points on his brows and a split drop tine. First drop tine buck I've ever seen while hunting. 180 2/8" gross


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

Well Done , Good Job Reaper15 !


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

Great pics, Congrats B-man715.


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

RxBowhunter....... WOW.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

That is freakin awesome


----------



## coletrane09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Taken with the hand me down 20y.o. bare bodoodle McPherson @ 5yds

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TermiNationOD (Oct 13, 2012)

Halloween 6pt Buck. He got tricked and treated with an arrow.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

First Buck of the year. Pure Chaos this evening 4 bucks and a hot doe...


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

Aug 30th, 30 yards. 5x4 bull elk colorado. Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

NC buck killed 11/3 @ 9:00am.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

*1st Buck with a Bow!*

Just wanted to share my 1st Buck with a bow! I took this one from a ground blind in Wisconsin. Was pretty cool to see him on the trail camera, pick him out, and take him two days later. He ran about 60 yards and piled up in a thick swampy area. You can see in the trees behind him that the Slick Tricks DID THE JOB! I shot a doe two days later and got a complete pass through.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

golfanddeernut said:


> View attachment 1507134
> View attachment 1507132
> View attachment 1507133
> 
> ...



Hope you trust your taxidermist. Have heard of the "shop favorites" end up missing..


----------



## NoOneShawn (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is what blood runners two blade can do.


----------



## gruntcaller (Sep 18, 2009)

Shot him on 11/3, hit a little high at 25yards but the 125gr Ramcat did the job. A rough gross score put him about 134"


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My 11/2 MD buck.....


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

11/04 Birthday Buck in western KY. Thanks AT-ers for all the advice and inspiration. Watched him for 3 min before getting a shot that took out bottom of heart. Went over 500 yds after being pushed when tracking crew came in to help. Incredibly yotes got to both hams in less than 1-1/2 hrs after we backed out before finding him. Best buck ever and had a great time with the Deer Camp crew which made all the difference. JK


----------



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's a young 9 point (double split brows) I killed with my bow on Sunday. I was happy i was able to get it on film. 

http://youtu.be/BjIDZV1qVSk














































screen shot of the arrow just before it enters the deer. In the video I was upset because I thought it was a gut shot but feel much better after seeing this


----------



## wilba (Jul 5, 2012)

here's one of my 2012 hog deer


----------



## Main Beam (Aug 28, 2007)

11/3/12. 5 1/2 yr old. Mainframe 8pt with some junk. Green non-typical 152". 28" neck.


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

My first deer ever. . Killed back Oct 2

So I went out opening day... I check the SD card and for some reason I did not have one picture of any dear the ENTIRE day before opening day. I was shocked. They had been on the camera every day like clockwork at sundown. I came out of the stand about noon on opening day.. a little put out and disappointed. I couldn't figure it out. Only thing I could think of is that these damn deer can read a calendar and knew it was opening day!

I know walking over to the feeder was not a good idea.. but I just had to check.. and sure enough.. IT WAS EMPTY. Horrible timing and management by this newbie! I went and got more corn and put it in there about 1:00pm. Headed home for a few hours and went back to the stand about 5:30. 

Sure enough, about 6:50pm the feeder goes off... and about 4 mins later here comes the pack of does. I waited and decided to let them pass as I REALLY wanted my first deer ever to be the buck I saw on the camera. He wasn't any where to be seen so I just watched the does live until it got dark.

That old doe was mean! LOL She chased all the others off until she was full and then she let the other 4 come eat. About an hour after sun down they were still hanging around so I made a few grunt noises to spook them off and they ran away. I started down and something in the trees in the opposite direction the does ran started blowing and grunting. This got me excited. I hoped it was the Buck running security for them while they ate. It was too dark to see what it was.

Went out the next morning and once again didn't see any movement. From the camera times they have been coming early early in the morning and right before sundown. So I once again came back out at 5:00ish. 

Now the real fun begins.... 

It is now the evening of Day 2 of the season.. it is 6:30 pm and I hear walking. I see a small doe to my left inching towards the feeder. I see a 2nd doe moving in from the left as well. Right below me I can see the big old Doe. She is watching carefully as the other 2 approach. She it making her way around the outside. She walked under my stand and round to the right side and made her way in. She shoo'd the other does off the corn and began to have her fill. Once she was full she allow the others to come in an eat. 










I was debating whether to just kill something having never killed a deer... and then I started thinking. What is the proper play.. do I kill the old doe or one of the younger ones. This land being private and different than public land I didn't know what to do. I didn't want to "mess up" my spot for years to come with the wrong choice... So I did want any self-respecting hunter would do... I posted on a hunting forum from my phone to ask! LOL 

I posted a thread on a local forum and kept refreshing as I watched. The old doe either winded me or felt uneasy and they slowly walked out of the clearing. That's that I thought.. but I could still hear them walking far off ahead of me. They circled back around and came back in from the left. This time is was just the big doe alone. She was standing right next to the feeder when it spun and she took off to a clearing right behind me. I could hear her blowing for the others for about 5 mins and she sounded pissed they weren't coming. 

At about 7:05 I hear more walking directly behind me. I had already put the bow down and was thinking of heading home not thinking I would get a 3rd chance and I knew they would be back the next day. I looked over my shoulder and saw some shoulders through the trees. I thought to myself... "I sure hope you grew some antlers back there..." when what do I see... A N T L E R S!!!!!!!

My heart jumped outta my chest and almost hit him in the face.. I was sure he was going to hear it! He walked around the outside and through a clearing that I had ranged at 47 yards. I told myself to wait.. I KNEW he was heading for the feeder and the nice 27 yard shot... so I waited. Took him about 1 min to make it around so I calmed myself down and took aim. As soon as he stepped out he was broadside and when enough was exposed to see the behind the leg/lung area I let it fly. There was a LOUD thud, he jumped and took off behind some trees... About 5 secs later I heard the "CRASH" I called the girlfriend, could hardly talk.. then the partner who was going to walk me through the field dressing... I heard some walking from his direction and thought crap! I missed!... Grabbed another arrow and got ready... could see more antlers through the trees near that 40 yard clearing.. I thought "Surely there isn't ANOTHER one...".... Then I saw the hole in his side... he fell right there and died. Waited about 15 mins, got outta my stand.. walked the 15 yards to where he fell.. 

First one is in the books!


----------



## Nuge Fan (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats on your first okie! Nice buck! And in the future, whack an old mature doe if you get the chance!


----------



## DCSAVAGE (Nov 5, 2012)

Another First timer here.. First deer ever with a bow. Had him and his brother on trail cam several times. This is the ONE I wanted. He came out first evening of bow hunting here in Maine 9/27/12. Walked right under my stand into the field. Had him at 12 yards broad side.
Old Mathews Outback, 26.5 DL 70lbs (or it WAS 70 new).. He ran about 113 yards. Double lung (I think) Haven't scored it yet, I would need to find someone that can score it as I have no idea. Not a MONSTER, I'm pretty proud of him thou.! Good 8pt for Maine anyway. 178LBS dressed (no liver or heart)


----------



## DCSAVAGE (Nov 5, 2012)

Another First timer here.. First deer ever with a bow. Had him and his brother on trail cam several times. This is the ONE I wanted. He came out first evening of bow hunting here in Maine 9/27/12. Walked right under my stand into the field. Had him at 12 yards broad side.
Old Mathews Outback, 26.5 DL 70lbs (or it WAS 70 new).. He ran about 113 yards. Double lung (I think) Haven't scored it yet, I would need to find someone that can score it as I have no idea. Not a MONSTER, I'm pretty proud of him thou.! Good 8pt for Maine anyway. 178LBS dressed (no liver or heart)

View attachment 1514307
View attachment 1514308
View attachment 1514309


----------



## DCSAVAGE (Nov 5, 2012)

sorry for the double post.. not sure how i did that. First post on this site.


----------



## chris buck (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Doe #2 down for my in NY, 8 yard shot, went 60 yards. Shot with Grim Reaper Hades, Easton Axis Arrows and Bear Truth bow.


----------



## Thadchad1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Doe, 25 yard shot.
30 yard recovery
Slicktricks


----------



## hoytshooter75 (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## archer32 (Dec 16, 2002)

Halloween Spot and stalk, got to 39 yards sent a victory VAP through him with a shuttle T. He went less than 50 yards.








Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sticknstring77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Stuck him at 14 yards with a rage 2.3" he fell 40 yards away. Mathews z7 extreme. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

Illinois Public land. The patience and perseverance Buck!
Him and a few buddies were coming back from a night on the town and decided to rub everything shaped like a tree right in front of me. I caught one lung and some liver at 20 yards and he headed straight to the bottom of the nastiest hole on the property. I nailed him at 7am and after 600+ yards and a blood trail that quit at 100 yards, I found him at 3pm still holding on. The follow up shot sealed the deal and I spent the next 7 hours getting him out of the hole. 

The SR71's first buck!


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Took this 7 pt buck Wednesday 11/7/12 at 8 AM, on PA public land. Not a monster but very proud of him. Trailing a doe, shot at 30 yds from the ground..


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Another PA deer, 2012 has been the toughest season i've ever hunted, so happy to put a tag on this 8, came in looking for a fight! The Monster XLR8 ate him up, ive never been so happy with an arrow, Easton Axis FMJs are one great arrow


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

First deer for the season and my first kill with the new Elite.


----------



## gunner33 (Aug 7, 2012)

alanankris1019 said:


> Oh my god dude where at in SEK did you shoot this monster of a buck that right there is a life long dream I think for anyone Congrats I live in Chanute,KS


Richmond, Princeton area 15 min east of Ottawa KS


----------



## mintonmj (Mar 18, 2010)

11-1-12, 171 2/8" gross. Southern Iowa.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a hard one to follow. 
8pt in PA, 6:45am. Heart shot. Thought I missed by the way he walked off, but then he dropped after 30yds.


IMG_7045c by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7049c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## sc-archer (Jan 4, 2012)

got this little one thinking i was getting a doe. the t3 cerainly did its job.


----------



## Blubill (Dec 13, 2009)

Today at 7:30, Bowtech 82nd Airbourn, 2 blade Rage at 18 yds. traveled about 55yds before giving up. Pretty nice 8 point w/18.5 inch spread.


----------



## sc-archer (Jan 4, 2012)

sc-archer said:


> View attachment 1516889
> View attachment 1516892
> 
> got this little one thinking i was getting a doe. the t3 cerainly did its job.










sorry i posted the wrong deer earlier. thought i deleted the post and now it wont let me.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

first 2012 kill, first turkey ever!










first buck of the 2012 season! 82"










first doe I killed yesterday!


----------



## j-wadd (Feb 16, 2009)

Called this one in from 143 yards away double lunged it with the old HF7 ran 50 yards and fell right in front of my oldest boy.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Maryland Eastern Shore, 11-8-12, 22 yard shot, 25 yard recovery.

160 pounds dressed.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

"25-Foot-Up"...great pictures. Love the colors.

"BionicRooster"...cool picture of the heart shot.

Everyone else...awesome job!!!!!

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## Badgerfan54220 (Dec 1, 2011)

It was the last night that I was going to be able to hunt and I was hunting from the ground, backed into 3 pines to hide me. This guy came flying in with 30 minutes left of light chasing a doe. To stop him. I yelled "HEY!" Unconventional, but 30 yards through the heart works for me.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*2012*

15 yard shot. Hoyt, Gold Tip and Shuttle T's.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)

Ive had a good year so far. Some spring pictures and yes on the multiple bucks i hunt more than one state, good luck everyone!


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Twin-...02072220.54669.246428648739642&type=1&theater ........................Here is a link to the picture of my Cayuga county NY bow buck from 2012. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Burrbow (Jul 16, 2012)

My first buck! Killed on 11/11/12 with my Martin.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Took a sick day on 11/9...a good day for me as ALL of my "big" bucks have been killed on that day. 

Saw this guy rubbing a tree...grunted a few times...he came in to range, saw the decoy and made a bee line..gave me a 17 yard shot, and the Rocket Mini-Blaster flat ate up his lungs...30 yards later, tipped over dead. 

Bar none, the VERY BEST hunt of my life. 

Mainframe 8 with a sticker/unicorn point on the right base


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

It's what's for dinner.

First deer with my new Pure. Facing qtr towards me, the arrow blew through one lung and exited on the other side of the deer traveling lengthways through the deer from front to back. Gotta love those QAD Exodus broadheads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2008)

1st Trip to KANSAS a Success!! 25 yard shot with a 50 yard recovery. I am still STOKED!


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Took this eight point buck on election day Nov. 6th @11:00. 120 6/8", 170# FD. Monster Bow, 60#


----------



## zjsullivan7 (Jun 17, 2012)

11/12/2012 (Last Day PA Buck)
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Easton Axis Arrow
G5 Montec 
22 yard shot 100 yard recovery


----------



## StoneyN (Dec 6, 2011)

zjsullivan7 said:


> 11/12/2012 (Last Day PA Buck)
> Hoyt Alphamax 32
> Easton Axis Arrow
> G5 Montec
> 22 yard shot 100 yard recovery




That's a hoss!! Nice job!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

*11/11/2012 buck*

Shot this buck Sunday morning with the bow during rifle season here in Nebraska. He came in at 25 yards and didn't make it more than 20 with slick trick magnums.

main frame 4x4 with split brows total was 6x6 and it had a broken off g3 on his right side. 147 6/8 inches


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tagged out in Oklahoma


----------



## JellicoCreek (Dec 1, 2010)

Illinois archery kill taken on November 7. 36 yard shot quartering away. 50 yards to recovery. Matthews switchback XT axis arrows & rage 3 blade broadheads.


----------



## Syracuse (Jun 18, 2008)

early ohio morning on the 9th. 26 yard shot


----------



## cal74 (Nov 28, 2008)

25 yard shot, 100g Slick Trick Magnum

Chased this guy around for two months (on cam) without seeing him before he finally made an appearance











Not sure if rifle kills are kosher here, but was in Scotland early Oct and scored a Roe Deer Doe (Sako .243) and a Red Stag (Stiller Action/7mm Rem Mag)


----------



## BADJEDI (Nov 9, 2006)

11/4/12, Michigan. Took him broadside at 30yds when he came in to check out the 2 does that were near me and watched him fall after he ran 50 yards and stopped. The first time he showed up on the farm in my trail cam pictures was 3 days prior and had an encounter with him 2 days prior, but couldn't get him within bow range.


----------



## smashmouth927 (Jul 13, 2012)

First deer of the season! Shot this North Dakota doe this morning just after first light. Stopped her at 20 yards broadside and drilled her with the QAD Exodus 100gr heads, complete passthrough through both shoulders. Only made it about 30 yards, gushing out of both sides and falling all over the place.


----------



## DCSAVAGE (Nov 5, 2012)

*That pic*



25ft-up said:


> That's a hard one to follow.
> 8pt in PA, 6:45am. Heart shot. Thought I missed by the way he walked off, but then he dropped after 30yds.
> 
> 
> ...



Love that pic.! Awesome camera work.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

11/9/2012
7:00am
40 Yard Shot ... 60 Yard Recovery
Pennsylvania 10 Point
Inside Spread - 20.5"
Score 161.5"


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

November 15th buck, 3 yard shot, 40 yard recovery, PSE Evo 7 Snyper BH


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

My 2012 Iowa bow kill!!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Not a big buck but dammit I'm on cloud 9!!!!
Doin my victory dance on the way to my truck and I mean I literally stop and started dancing!! lol


----------



## rcwhitten22 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been bow hunting since 2006 and never had a kill. Trust me, it wasn't from lack of effort as I have rarely missed a weekend during season. Well finally, after innumerable close calls this ole gal gave me a 30 yard shot on November 17, 2012. She came out at 35 yards and was walking broadside in front of me, but I didn't have any cover to hide me drawing back. She finally walked behind a bush and I was able to come to full draw. She took 2 steps out from behind the bush and looked the other way. My Easton FMJ found it's home and she ran 50 yards before she dropped! I gave her over an hour and me, my father in law and bro in law walked right up to her thanks to the nice blood trail from the Carbon Express broadhead!


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*2012 Kansas*

2012 Kansas 8 pointer on the last day of my hunt. DIY private land.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

Brock-ID said:


> 15 yard shot. Hoyt, Gold Tip and Shuttle T's.
> View attachment 1517911


Great buck Gage!

-DR


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

Finally got my pics off my cellphone. Colorado public land, DIY, OTC.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

11-13-12. SE Ohio. Bowtech Patriot, Ramcat Broadhead. Shot him at 5 yards.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## bigcraig (Nov 20, 2012)

*11-4-12*

11-4-2012 within half hour of getting in my treestand


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

11-12-12
Beaver County, PA
128 inch 8pt
Mathews Bow, Rage 2 blade, Gold Tip Arrows
20 yard double lung, 40 yard recovery


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry here is the pic with my PA trophy


----------



## WaterDawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Iowa Giant Whitetail - 193" Gross - Southwest Iowa Outfitters - Ulmer Edge 

Wow! The Lord has blessed me big time this year! First a 144" 8 point on my hunt club in South Carolina back in August and now a 193" Iowa Giant!

I was hunting with my good friend Scott Crippen of Ft. Pierce, FL and our good friend Cole Winther at Southwest Iowa Outfitters (www.southwestiowaoutfitters.com) near Villisca, Iowa from Nov. 5-12. Cole has had 5 archers this season going *4/5 on bucks over 150*" with one 10 point grossing 185 and netting 176! That buck was only 3.5 years old, and that hunter only sat on stand for 2 hours before killing him! I don't think anyone in North America can say that! He limits the number of hunters to keep the hunt quality exceptionally high – and our experience proved it!

We shared the lodge with our good friends John O'Dell and Dave Reisner of Drury Outdoors who also both connected on 150"+ bucks. In was a great time to share a deer camp with them again! My stomach still hurts from the nonstop laughing. Their full stories and photos can be seen here:

John O'Dell - http://www.druryoutdoors.com/2112/jo...ll-nov5-12.php

Dave Reisner - http://www.druryoutdoors.com/2079/jo...r-oct27-12.php

My buck - 

Gross Total – 193"

Gross Typical 10 Point – 170"

Total Points – 19 (8 kickers of 2" or more of the left side and one kicker off the right side - matching 3" kickers of G3s)

Main Beams – 26"

5.5" bases

Approximate weight - 280 - 310 lbs.

Long version of hunt - 

On day 4 of the hunt, we were faced with unusual SE winds blowing at 25 mph and 63 degrees. I slipped a ¼ mile into a stand on a hardwood hillside with scattered patches of head high cedar trees. I saw a doe in the bottom at 90 yards in front of me at 4:10 PM. The giant buck then materialized following the doe. I first thought he was a dink, but then saw his frame and instantly knew he was a shooter! His rack was brilliant white and his main beams with gigantic! Both the doe and giant were moving very, very slow. I watched him close the gap from 90 yards to 35 yards without a shot while making two scrapes and rubbing two trees over about 10 minutes. I grunted at him but he didn't even acknowledge my grunts. 

While this was happening, a 140 class 9 point walked up from behind me and the giant simply stared him down without stepping into the open and giving me a shot. He then began to slip around my stand at 35 yards. He stopped in the cedars and destroyed a cedar tree for 5 minutes without giving me a shot – too thick. He then continued to slip around my stand at 35 yards following the exact trail of the doe and was about to walk to a thick stand of cedar trees behind me at 35 yards and be gone for good. While at full draw, I was trying to find an opening in the small hardwood limbs the thickness of my finger. I simply had no shot. In desperation, I dropped to my knees on the lock on stand 15' off the ground and had an opening to shoot through. When he stepped into the opening a second later, I released. I saw the arrow hit dead center top to bottom, but thought that I hit 12 inches or so behind the front shoulder. The sound also lead me to believe that I hit behind the ribs. He ran about 20 yards and stopped in a thick stand of cedar trees where I could not see him. Five minutes later I heard two 3 second burst of rustling leaves and another five minutes later I hard three labored breaths. I snuck out from the tree after an hour went back to the lodge. 

Cole had me describe what happened and knew that I had killed him. He asked me how big he was, and I simply said he was a giant. Once I decided he was a shooter, I never focused on his rack but did see that he had at least two or three kickers on his left side. Cole said that he thought he knew which buck I had shot. He pulled up a trail cam photo from last year and one from this year that only showed one side of his rack. It was the exact buck. Cole said that he would come close to netting Boone and Crocket! Needless to say, I didn't sleep at all that night, may a couple hours at most! Prayed most of the night.

We went back the next morning to the spot of the shot. I got in the stand and directed Scott to the spot of the shot. No sign there (we later found hair end blood there after we found the buck - just too amped up originally to focus). We looked for the arrow for a couple of minutes and gave up knowing in my gut that the buck was just over the hilltop. I walked over the hill and there he was! He had only gone 20 yards after the double lung shot that was only 6 inches behind the front shoulder and dead center top to bottom. The arrow had entered between two ribs and thus gave that gut shot sound upon impact.

I am so very thankful to Cole for hosting us to such an incredible hunt! Cole is a great guy who goes out of his way to make it happen for you.


----------



## WaterDawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Iowa Giant - 193" Gross - Southwest Iowa Outfitters - Ulmer Edge 

Wow! The Lord has blessed me big time this year! First a 144" 8 point on my hunt club in South Carolina back in August and now a 193" Iowa Giant!

I was hunting with my good friend Scott Crippen of Ft. Pierce, FL and our good friend Cole Winther at Southwest Iowa Outfitters (www.southwestiowaoutfitters.com) near Villisca, Iowa from Nov. 5-12. Cole has had 5 archers this season going *4/5 on bucks over 150*" with one 10 point grossing 185 and netting 176! That buck was only 3.5 years old, and that hunter only sat on stand for 2 hours before killing him! I don't think anyone in North America can say that! He limits the number of hunters to keep the hunt quality exceptionally high – and our experience proved it!

We shared the lodge with our good friends John O'Dell and Dave Reisner of Drury Outdoors who also both connected on 150"+ bucks. In was a great time to share a deer camp with them again! My stomach still hurts from the nonstop laughing. Their full stories and photos can be seen here:

John O'Dell - http://www.druryoutdoors.com/2112/jo...ll-nov5-12.php

Dave Reisner - http://www.druryoutdoors.com/2079/jo...r-oct27-12.php

My buck - 

Gross Total – 193"

Gross Typical 10 Point – 170"

Total Points – 19 (8 kickers of 2" or more of the left side and one kicker off the right side - matching 3" kickers of G3s)

Main Beams – 26"

5.5" bases

Approximate weight - 280 - 310 lbs.

Long version of hunt - 

On day 4 of the hunt, we were faced with unusual SE winds blowing at 25 mph and 63 degrees. I slipped a ¼ mile into a stand on a hardwood hillside with scattered patches of head high cedar trees. I saw a doe in the bottom at 90 yards in front of me at 4:10 PM. The giant buck then materialized following the doe. I first thought he was a dink, but then saw his frame and instantly knew he was a shooter! His rack was brilliant white and his main beams with gigantic! Both the doe and giant were moving very, very slow. I watched him close the gap from 90 yards to 35 yards without a shot while making two scrapes and rubbing two trees over about 10 minutes. I grunted at him but he didn't even acknowledge my grunts. 

While this was happening, a 140 class 9 point walked up from behind me and the giant simply stared him down without stepping into the open and giving me a shot. He then began to slip around my stand at 35 yards. He stopped in the cedars and destroyed a cedar tree for 5 minutes without giving me a shot – too thick. He then continued to slip around my stand at 35 yards following the exact trail of the doe and was about to walk to a thick stand of cedar trees behind me at 35 yards and be gone for good. While at full draw, I was trying to find an opening in the small hardwood limbs the thickness of my finger. I simply had no shot. In desperation, I dropped to my knees on the lock on stand 15' off the ground and had an opening to shoot through. When he stepped into the opening a second later, I released. I saw the arrow hit dead center top to bottom, but thought that I hit 12 inches or so behind the front shoulder. The sound also lead me to believe that I hit behind the ribs. He ran about 20 yards and stopped in a thick stand of cedar trees where I could not see him. Five minutes later I heard two 3 second burst of rustling leaves and another five minutes later I hard three labored breaths. I snuck out from the tree after an hour went back to the lodge. 

Cole had me describe what happened and knew that I had killed him. He asked me how big he was, and I simply said he was a giant. Once I decided he was a shooter, I never focused on his rack but did see that he had at least two or three kickers on his left side. Cole said that he thought he knew which buck I had shot. He pulled up a trail cam photo from last year and one from this year that only showed one side of his rack. It was the exact buck. Cole said that he would come close to netting Boone and Crocket! Needless to say, I didn't sleep at all that night, may a couple hours at most! Prayed most of the night.

We went back the next morning to the spot of the shot. I got in the stand and directed Scott to the spot of the shot. No sign there (we later found hair end blood there after we found the buck - just too amped up originally to focus). We looked for the arrow for a couple of minutes and gave up knowing in my gut that the buck was just over the hilltop. I walked over the hill and there he was! He had only gone 20 yards after the double lung shot that was only 6 inches behind the front shoulder and dead center top to bottom. The arrow had entered between two ribs and thus gave that gut shot sound upon impact.

I am so very thankful to Cole for hosting us to such an incredible hunt! Cole is a great guy who goes out of his way to make it happen for you.


----------



## bowhtrdpw (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

One of the most exciting hunts of my life. He responded to a snort wheeze at 100 yds did a 180 and came straight to me. Ran the edge of the field In front of me for a couple of minutes until It got light enough to figure out he was a shooter. What a day!


----------



## Du4antlers (Jul 11, 2012)

Scored my first archery doe, lots of fun. Great hunt!


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Got my third deer of the season this morning. My boy should have had this one, but he couldn't get around for the shot in time. Then she came past my stand at 20 yds.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Nov 21 2012 in Illinois.Rattled him in to 30yds.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys make me sick with all the huge deer pics. Our big ones in Florida don't match up to most your small ones.:greenwithenvy: Anyhow my first kill of 2012.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XmF2C1s_OY


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Shot this buck on black Friday. Not the big one I was after, but it felt good to take an old buck like him his late in the year. He had very few teeth and taped out at 140".


----------



## davis.zacharyj (Sep 30, 2012)

6x5 Rocky Mountain Bull Elk taken on 9/2/12. We’d been calling for less than 20 minutes when he came roaring in looking to beat down some mouthy spike. Took him coming up the trail at 28 yards.








Fork Horn Blacktail Buck taken 11-23-12. He came in quick and quiet and caught me with my calls instead of my bow in hand. Grabbed it real slow and drew and he stared me down at full draw before I could get the pin on him. He finally decided I wasn't important after 30-40 seconds and I tagged him as he turned and quartered away. First Blacktail I’ve taken, I guess there’s a reason they call em the grey ghost of the pacific.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

Watched this buck for 5 years.

Full story here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1890233


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally got the wide Texas buck I've been wanting for awhile! It was a really slow morning until this guy led a line of smaller bucks chasing a doe, the whole line grunting. He stopped at 10 yards and I ended my Texas season!


----------



## taxidan (Aug 7, 2011)

Finally connected on my own (I'm a Taxidermist) heavy beamed typical 10 during the gun season in a ground blind. Came in at 8 yds. I couldn't move. Took him at 18 yds, double lung shot went about 50 yds. Used a Darton Pro3500, ST Epic 340s and Slick Trick 125gr broadheads.


----------



## Halerzr (Jan 31, 2011)

*2012 archery Elk*

I called this bull in to 20 yards on Sept. 29th., and was able to get a double lung shot. It was at 9200 feet elevation and took a full day to pack out.


----------



## Stef (Dec 30, 2010)

*First deer with bow*

Not a buck but still great!


----------



## Fred Bear 191 (Mar 11, 2010)

taxidan said:


> Finally connected on my own (I'm a Taxidermist) heavy beamed typical 10 during the gun season in a ground blind. Came in at 8 yds. I couldn't move. Took him at 18 yds, double lung shot went about 50 yds. Used a Darton Pro3500, ST Epic 340s and Slick Trick 125gr broadheads.



Hands down the biggest buck I have seen harvested on here.

Congrads on a MONARCH!


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

*2012 Ohio Buck*

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/c-nogle/2012OhioBuck.jpg
http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/c-nogle/2012OhioBuck.jpg
I was able to take this post rut buck in Ohio this morning. Saw him in the fog at about 75 yards and coaxed him into range with tending grunts. 27 yard shot with my Hoyt and Slick Tricks. Passed a number of smaller bucks this fall hoping for something more mature. Actually have a good friend that grazed the top of this bucks back 3.5 weeks ago with a high shot.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys make me sick. Our best would be one side of yours split two ways. lolololol Good deal though and I am happy for you.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

This here is my first buck with a bow! I went out after I got out of school so I didn't get in the stand until right around 4:00. I shot him on 11-14-12 at 4:25 pm. He was quartering away at 25 yards. The recovery was less than 30 yards. The area was very thick so I saw him chasing a doe at the last second. I saw him off to my right and then stood up. I then saw the doe he was chasing right in front of me! I was lucky that I didn't get busted. After I shot him she came back in and I shot her too! I filled both my landowners tags. It was a crazy and very exciting hunt. 
P.S. I forgot to add in that me and my dad green scored him at 152 5/8" gross and 143 3/8" net. Iowa 10pt. The deduction came from the difference in the length of the G2's.


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

Guess I have been holding out on you all here...lol...shot this 7 point 225 pound buck on 10-21-2012 in Wayne county Indiana....Woke up around six that Sunday morning with a lot to do work wise, but when I seen that it was a very foggy morning I had to go for a morning sit....my stand is only about 200 yards behind my barn and clover pasture with corn to my east and woods to my west...about 8:15 he came out of the corn and walked thru the pasture heading to the woods not knowing that I was waiting for him with my 82nd Airborn at the woods edge....he closed to 30 yards and thats all it took..my Slicktricks met their mark, double lunged him...he ran about 60 yards and piled up....


----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## 5MileCreek (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

taxidan said:


> Finally connected on my own (I'm a Taxidermist) heavy beamed typical 10 during the gun season in a ground blind. Came in at 8 yds. I couldn't move. Took him at 18 yds, double lung shot went about 50 yds. Used a Darton Pro3500, ST Epic 340s and Slick Trick 125gr broadheads.


This is the type of buck I dream about!! Congrats on an incredible north woods bruiser!!


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

C-NOGLE said:


> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/c-nogle/2012OhioBuck.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb393/c-nogle/2012OhioBuck.jpg
> I was able to take this post rut buck in Ohio this morning. Saw him in the fog at about 75 yards and coaxed him into range with tending grunts. 27 yard shot with my Hoyt and Slick Tricks. Passed a number of smaller bucks this fall hoping for something more mature. Actually have a good friend that grazed the top of this bucks back 3.5 weeks ago with a high shot.


Congrats again.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

first trip afield with my new Hoyt Vector 35 , and first hit out with a compound in 9 years , giving my longbows a well deserved rest ... taking my mate with me who had his first arvo hunting with a compound ever ....



these then became well baked rabbit and veg pies ... eaten last night ...


----------



## alb6152 (Dec 16, 2012)

Had only seen this buck late at night in pictures until october 28 2012...heard him making a scrape inside timber, ten minutes later he was following a doe away from me. i let out a VERY aggressive snort wheeze and he turned on the spot.. walked to 27 yards and i let the rage fly! not a giant but a nice Iowa buck down! happy hunting everybody!


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

taxidan said:


> Finally connected on my own (I'm a Taxidermist) heavy beamed typical 10 during the gun season in a ground blind. Came in at 8 yds. I couldn't move. Took him at 18 yds, double lung shot went about 50 yds. Used a Darton Pro3500, ST Epic 340s and Slick Trick 125gr broadheads.


congrats to every hunter on here for their success but this buck single-handedly dominates every single buck i have ever seen on this website....EVER!!!!!!!!!! i have insane chills just looking at it!!!!!


----------



## Sigforall (Oct 28, 2011)

Caught some spine and put him down at the shot.


----------



## White Deth (Sep 23, 2012)

Filled both my deer and elk tag in CO in Sept. 3 1/2 weeks but it was worth it. Bull scores 310 and the deer is 187 Green. It is my first mule deer. Stalked to within 40 yards and shot him at 50 as he fed away from his bed.


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

This year's Pa. deer. Got him on camera for 3 days in a row in mid Aug, & never saw him again till the day I killed him.


----------



## Speuboy (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

november 30th kill


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Dorchester Co MD 10-16








11-6 chasing a doe and shot at 7 yards 








Both taken with a Bear Game Over and 4 blade 125 grain Buzzcuts!!!


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats a hammer sika stag. congrats on a great season



Yohon said:


> Dorchester Co MD 10-16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Some tremendous harvests everyone... Congrats... Some real trophies here. I don't have much to compare, but I shoot what I can legally here in New England.


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

WesternMAHunter said:


> Some tremendous harvests everyone... Congrats... Some real trophies here. I don't have much to compare, but I shoot what I can legally here in New England.
> View attachment 1552907
> 
> View attachment 1552908
> ...


I was wondering if I would recognize who WesternMAhunter was. Looks like your freezer is full. How you been buddy? How did Matt R. do this year?


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

The last day of the season here in Southern Ontario. Was out for one last ground hunt when this Buck followed a doe within striking distance. The doe came in to about 25 yards with the buck about 20 yards behind. I drew while the buck was behind a tree but the doe spotted me and took off. Luckily the buck stopped broadside for a few seconds to figure out why his doe split and I sent a Montec his way. The shot was a little forward but smashed through his shoulder and got a single lung. He broke the arrow off as he ran away and I found him about 100 yards from the shot.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Late season state land 8pt shot on 12/27.


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

*My 2012 Bow Hunting Season On Video*


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

New Years Eve buck.


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

congrats to all. heres mine this yr.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Yohon said:


> Dorchester Co MD 10-16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff Yohon ...


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Hoyt Vector takes care of some local tasty's .......


----------



## SWVA-hunter (Jul 25, 2011)

32 yards with Bear Assault and Muzzy 3 blade.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Been a great year for my partner and I. Here's a few of our success pics...















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

My 172.5" 16 point Minnesota buck out of a ground blind ay 40 yards.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chuck N said:


> My 172.5" 16 point Minnesota buck out of a ground blind ay 40 yards.
> 
> View attachment 1563209
> View attachment 1563210


Nice deer! Lots of points there.


----------



## Brianc1986 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice bird I also hunt ct


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

*2012 Maryland Best Season Ever!!!*

My 2012 season best season ever. All animals killed in Maryland.


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

*2012 Maryland Coyote!*

My first coyote killed last day of Maryland muzzleloader season!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Not quite a bowkill but anyways 126 lbs outta batch of about 35-40 hogs. If I wouldn't have been so thick I woulda had another one or 3... Killed this one while checking traps....


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

*2013 NJ Winter Bow*


----------



## Tetonstorm (Jan 14, 2013)

Idaho bull taken on Sept 21st 2012. 341" gross green.


----------



## AOBuk442 (Jan 13, 2012)

The 12-12-12 Buck.

This was a special Deer even though it was not my biggest. Four years ago we purchased our little farm and secured rights to 100 acres adjoining our land. This deer was taken in the very first food plot we started planting years ago. This plot was specifically designed to hunt a south wind and on 12-12-12 I had such a wind. About 4:17 pm while I was looking up some Goose Hunting info on my smartphone something caught my attention. The buck had walked out into the 40x40 food plot and was completley unaware. I slowly tucked my phone into my pocket and was able to stand up and come to full draw. The top green pin was hovering on his vitals as I released the string on my Bowtech Destroyer. The buck made it about 50 yards and was down. The reason this deer is so special to me is that the very first year we planted this plot and every year thereafter my Daughter (now 8) has helped me with the fall planting. She usually helps with the seeding and loves to ride her pink camo atv over the seedbed and sometimes (almost always) run barefoot in the fresh cool dirt as she says this gets the perfect seed to soil contact. Every year after all the work is done we both kneel down, me with blistered and dirty hands and her with a dust covered face hold hands and say a prayer thanking God for the land, ability and freedom we so enjoy. To me thats what Hunting is about....Gods beauty, freedom and a cherished familiy tradition getting passed on to my Daughter. Thanks Addie...Daddy Loves YOU!


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Got one this morning. He was chasing a doe. The rut is going full bore here. Shot was 38yd, he ran about 80yd. I was using my Hoyt CE and NAP Killzone. He weighed 180lbs.


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

craSSh said:


> Got one this morning. He was chasing a doe. The rut is going full bore here. Shot was 38yd, he ran about 80yd. I was using my Hoyt CE and NAP Killzone. He weighed 180lbs.


Nice fla buck gg...


----------



## jmcater1 (Jan 24, 2013)

video of my buddy's 153" 8 point, I shot footage and edited


----------



## Tim H (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a bit late to this party I know, but it's been a while since I've been on the forum. 

There are some familiar faces on here and some great bucks, here's my 2012 success story;

Friday October 26th, I got a great buck down in Southern Ontario (Northumberland county), my third buck ever, and my first P&Y buck!

The farm I was hunting on is truly a deer hunter's dream. It's approximately 400 acres, 80% cultivated soybean fields (cropped & re-planted with wheat) but with several small cedar swamps, hardwood ridges, and grass-pastures. The lay-out couldn't have been planned better by someone who was setting it up for hunting. It's bordered on the South by a 4-lane Hwy, and the West by a large (15 acre) gravel pit. To the East are 200 acres of cedar swamp with no hunting allowed, and the North side is a 200 acre farm (all corn this year) that also doesn't allow hunters and patrols the area with ATVs looking for trespassers during hunting season. 
In September of this year I went to the property owner and asked permission to hunt deer. At first the answer was a flat-out "no." The owner's wife loves deer, and no-one has hunted the farm since 1953. However, I mentioned that I had just released from the military, and it happened that he had served in the infantry in Korea, so after 20 minutes of shop-talk, he told me I could hunt, where to start looking, and even where to park my truck, with the caveat that if his wife caught me, she'd tan both our hides. 

I wasted no time scouting out the farm, and essentially ignoring every bit of conventional deer-hunting wisdom. Setting up & checking trail cameras, following trails, making lots of noise and leaving my scent everywhere. Finally I'd picked a few likely stand locations for the various wind directions, morning & evening, and despite my best efforts to scare every deer into the next county, I was getting great trail-cam pics. Lots of does, lots of yearling and 2-year old bucks, and 2 respectable 3 year olds. The biggest 3 year old on camera was a wide 130-class 8-point that I busted while setting up a portable stand the first week of October. On a trip to check my trail cameras I also spooked a 10-point while walking through an old pasture. He waited to take off until I was less than 20 feet from his bed, and at that distance looked like an elk running away, and as he took off across the pasture he gave me plenty of time to take a couple pictures with my digital camera. So knowing that there were large deer in the area, I felt confident I could take a 3-year old or better buck on the property.

On October 26th, I got out to the farm late, and it had been bloody warm out all day so I didn't expect anything to be moving, I decided to clear a few shooting lanes to be at least a little productive. At the last second I grabbed my bow. With about 30 minutes of shooting light left the temperature was still in the 70s but dropping. I was still in my sweaty work pants and t-shirt and I didn't think I would see anything, but climbed into the stand anyways. 15 minutes later I was day-dreaming when a snap just to my left startled me, and seconds later I saw a buck moving down the trail, and he was a shooter for sure! At first I thought it was the 8-point from my trail cameras, but as he walked out of the thicket and I got a better view of his rack I could see he was a 10-point, and a nice one! No more hesitation. I hooked up my release aid and lifted my bow as he walked towards my shooting lane, where I have a trail camera set up. 
Right before the shooting lane, and the camera, he stopped, looked around, and then changed direction. Now he was quartering away from me, in the open, at 25 yards. I drew my bow, and settled the pin behind his shoulder, he was walking so slow I didn't see any reason to stop him, so I released. Even without being alarmed the buck still dropped at the shot, but I heard the "THWACK" of the arrow hitting his chest, and he took off, running 50 yards then button-hooking left into a patch of cedar swamp. I listened for the crash, but after a minute I had heard nothing, so I lowered my bow and got out of the stand. 
With light fading fast I immediately recovered my arrow and was thrilled to see that it was lightly coated in bright red blood. I set my bow on the ground and practically sprinted up the ridge and back to my truck to get my flashlights & gear. By the time I got to my truck it had been about 15 minutes since I took the shot, so I drove my truck down the field edges as close to the site as possible.

Armed with my flashlights now, I went in search for a blood trail. For the first 50 yards of his run I found no blood along his tracks, and was starting to get nervous. When I got to the spot he turned towards the swamp I found the first good sign; splatters of blood on the ground, and also on the side of the tree 3-4' from the ground. From there the blood trail was easy, he was sprinkling blood on the ground as he ran, but also spraying it out of both sides on every tree he ran by, and gouging big tracks into the soft swampy ground. I tracked him 100 yards into the swamp and then there he was, right in front of me. Whether by coincidence or not, he was in between 3 cedars that had recently had all of their bark rubbed off.

This buck had zero ground shrinkage, in fact he got bigger as I walked up to him! I had under-estimated the size of his rack because of it's relative size to his body, and once I'd determined he was a shooter I concentrated on his body language. My shot had hit high, and exited just below the centre of the chest, punching through both lungs. I quickly field dressed him, and using a tow-strap wrapped around his antlers, started dragging him back to the truck. Needless to say, hauling a buck through a cedar swamp is unpleasant at best. It took me almost an hour to get him the 200 yards to my truck, after that hauling him up onto my 2500's tailgate seemed like a piece of cake.
At home I had a bit of help from my buddies & dad hanging him up, and it's just as well. His field dressed weight was 236 lbs.

I was pretty excited as this is my first real decent buck, so just to get an idea I green-scored him myself. My conservative measurements came up with a gross score of 156" 2/8, and a net score of 149". I'm definitely not a proffessional measurer, but even if I'm way off, he's still well within the minimum size for Pope & Young, and I couldn't be happier. Interestingly enough, the rack is very symmetrical, with almost 4" of the deductions from the kicker on his brow tine. I love character points on antlers, and the kicker is my favorite part.

A week after shooting the buck, I checked my trail cameras again and found that I DID have pictures of the buck, on the 20th, and the 26th. More exciting are pictures of an even bigger buck, on the same cameras at slightly different times.

All that being said, what good's a story without pics? So here they are, some shots of my first "Book Buck!"

Here he is running off, first time I saw him;
































































And some of my trail cam pics I recovered a week after harvesting him.




















Mathews Switchback XT 70#
Carbon Express Terminator Lite hunter
Rage 2-Blade Crossbow broadheads
.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

My Dec. 13th North Carolina bow kill.


----------



## Peter Savini (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

*2012 kill thread*

I had been getting trail camera pictures of this deer all summer. I had probably 150 pictures of him and just got hooked, there were a couple bigger deer on the farm tho. I focused my attention to hanging and hunting stands for this buck. I got lucky on Oct. 5th the 5th day of season when he came barreling in to my setup chaseing does. He presented me with an 11 yard broadside shot and went 40 yards and piled up!!!


----------



## kylecoiner (Dec 25, 2012)

I was getting tired on that morning stand hunt, and the idea of the cozy cabin kept entering my mind. As I grabbed my bow to tie it off to lower it down, I heard the rustling of leaves almost beneath me to my right. I slowly peered in that direction as he was climbing on to a narrow downed tree. I was at full draw as our eyes met. He then froze.......WHAP!!!!
My first. 

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...359413957315&sads=9gDPkaVgXi3LTukjqAOhN-ouVJU


----------



## np205 (Jan 19, 2013)

No pics, but shot my first deer with a bow this last year. Doe about 180lbs. Borrowed a friends bow and shot it at about 35yds. missed 1st shot. Now I'll bow hut for deer for sure and probable for elk. I also have 2 bows of my own a 2008 Bear Lights Out and a 2012 Bear Anarchy.


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

Still at it in Delaware!


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Still at it in Maryland too...1/24








1/29








Bear Game Over and Buzzcuts


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Late season, pse Evo 7, snyper BH


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Shot last fall in sept. nicknamed him dagger. 50 yards and stone dead.


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

Iowa early November...45 yard shot.


----------



## SnowBob85 (Feb 13, 2013)

This is my first season bowhunting and my first deer! I hunt some private land in NJ, and i'm absolutely hooked!


----------



## millcrickman (Feb 15, 2013)

September 15th. 6x6 not sure what the score is.
November 12th 5x5 muley.


----------



## jorkas (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice deer! Couldn't you have let him finish his Orange Crush?!:smile:


----------

